# [SOLVED] TP-LINK WN821N(Atheors 9170) install issue

## bluephoenix

1. I emerged "linux-firmware"

2. I downloaded the carl9170-1.fw

3. I cannot find the supporting for 9170 from the .config

4. I am sure there is no other issues, because I can use another dongle (Linksys RT73) very well

So who can help me? I really don't know how to "patch" the Kernel-3.2.12, how to compile the firmware to the kernel. 

I am so sad about the current situation.

Thanks for your help!Last edited by bluephoenix on Mon Sep 03, 2012 6:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gusar

Are you sure carl is the correct driver for this thing and not ath9k_htc?

If carl is the correct driver, look harder in the kernel config, it's there for sure.

----------

## bluephoenix

I am sure I should use carl9170, but not htc since my dongle is WN821N version2.0.

htc is for version 3 and above.

But I really cannot find carl9170, is it because I am using linux3.2 and it says it just get rid of carl9170?

Or because I didn't choose something and cause I cannot find carl9170 driver?

----------

## Gusar

Believe me, it's there. If you're using menuconfig, press / for the search function - it'll also show you which options are required to get it.

Another driver for the same chipset (ar9170usb it was called I think) was removed recently, but carl9170 is there for sure.

----------

## bluephoenix

Thanks, I delete the old .config and use the menuconfig to generate a new one. This time I saw the carl9170.

Thanks again!

----------

